# General > AquaTalk >  Bought very expensive calssica cabinet stand from K&K Aquarium to take noted

## tunlinoo135

For all bros to take noted.

Last week Thursday, i bought the classica cabinet stand from K&K Aquarium and the the china man with round face mentioned the price is $160. i asked him to reduce the price to $140. Then i thought the price is right, i bought the stand And informed them will come and collect next day. Next day when i go and collect my stand and i asked the china man with round face to help me to carry the stand to my car. He said cannot and he just put the cabinet to the side And he don't care. Now i have nobody to help me to carry the cabinet and i asked another china man from shop help me to carry the stand. This is the 1st point their customer service is too bad. Then this week i went there to buy the plants for my fish tank and i saw one more new stand arrived that indicate the price is $110 only. I was very angry and fed up about their price is not right for customers and they just anyhow say the price. I decided not to buy from this sjop and came back to home. The reason why i write this thread is i don't want other bros to be happened like me. Pls kindly take noted all bros and before buy anythings pls check the price properly. I hope this my thread can help K&K Aquarium boss to improve their services and to be their price is right. If others bros got see the shop that has right price, pls kindly share with me.Thanks for all bros for your time.  :Exasperated:   :Exasperated:   :Exasperated:   :Exasperated:   :Exasperated:

----------


## sammajor

Where is knk aquarium

----------


## tunlinoo135

K & K Aquarium & Birds Centre 
HDB Tampines #01-1145, 201D Tampines Street 21, 524201

----------


## Stormz

Bro, K & K have a famous reputation for high prices and the staff there do not have any knowledge about the things they sell. I agree with you.

----------


## erwinx

The question you should ask is what price are other shops selling the same item for. If K&K selling for much more than other shops, then I agree the shop is expensive.

But there is nothing wrong with a shop lowering the price on the items they sell. $140 to $110 is about 20% discount. 

Imagine last month you go EastOcean to buy the z-series LED light for $XXX. Today EastOcean say got 20% discount, what's wrong with that?

As for the other point about salesperson should volunteer to help you carry bulky items to car, I agree they should help...

----------


## kapitan

though I do agree that somethimes the prices of K&K may be a little high, but think about it, if you live in Tampines area and have to go to Seaview each time you want some small items, the price will add up, plus the time. K&K do bring down their prices if you know what's the price of the same item in other places. the china boy, I will not call him a man, he's much younger then me, do help me carry my stuff if they are bulky when I ask him....... ok, I am quite a regular there....

----------


## mikisol

It all depends on how u ask for help, by right its cash and carry, so there is no help if u are stranger and ask as if they owe it to u to carry.

As for pricing, many factors, I not too surprise things that are low tech get cheaper everyday.

----------


## AQMS

Yes, their price is on the high. Most of us who live at the east side know that. My advise is if you live around there 
go to *Kohaku* *Aquarium* and Fishing Accessories 416 Bedok North Avenue 2, Singapore 460416 ‎ +65 6446 0884
their service is better....

----------


## leghair

Thumbs up for the shop at Bedok. 

She even reminded me to make sure i hold the fish on my other hand away from my packed food.
Else go home become fish soup already. :Well done:

----------


## mikisol

> Yes, their price is on the high. Most of us who live at the east side know that. My advise is if you live around there 
> go to *Kohaku* *Aquarium* and Fishing Accessories 416 Bedok North Avenue 2, Singapore 460416 ‎ +65 6446 0884
> their service is better....


I was there on Saturday afternoon, the shop has a comprehensive list of accessories and fish food and medicine. Some of the things are found only in bigger shops, and some other things are rare, for example they have a water skimmer adaptor for normal overhead filter. I would say it is one of the best managed fish shop i have come across, similar standards to Petmart in Serangoon North. And the price is low too! Only cons is they dun sell shrimps, haiz.... :Cool: 

I also visited the shop in the same block, nothing to shout about, a lot less stuff.

I also visited the shop one bus stop away, north. This shop is opposite Yu Neng primary school, it is at the coffee shop. I tell u, this shop is so messy and is run by Dr Fumanchu.... i dare not even step in!

----------


## leghair

I remember they got cherry and crystal shrimps like 2 weeks ago.

----------


## AQMS

Yes, they do have cherry shrimps right at the back and also 
malayan shrimp.

----------


## mikisol

> Yes, they do have cherry shrimps right at the back and also 
> malayan shrimp.


Wah! Have shrimp must put in front lah! Why hide it behind???

----------


## felix_fx2

> Wah! Have shrimp must put in front lah! Why hide it behind???


just a gentle reminder that sms lingo like "u" , "dun", "tis". are not allowed.

----------


## mikisol

Okok! Did not know but this a good rule. Should also include short form such as BBS instead of Baby Brine Shrimp!

----------


## ngoavl

Thanks for the info, will make sure to check out prices before going down to purchase items from them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## felix_fx2

> Okok! Did not know but this a good rule. Should also include short form such as BBS instead of Baby Brine Shrimp!


hobby related ones can, if it's a established one. But hobbyist short forms terms not as vast as our sms lingo. i use them too but reserved to whatsapp, sms & Skype.

it's worth the effort to do so since other people besides locals visit the forum and contribute. everyone understands standard English, but not everyone understands when we localize the already chopped short-forms.

----------


## anu182

I been to this shop.. Very rude!!

----------


## qngwn

> I been to this shop.. Very rude!!


Thanks for the feedback and comment, how were they rude to you? Perhaps you could explain the situation for us to understand better.

----------


## kapitan

No that I am defending the shop or have any shares in it, but every time I am there I get top notch service...... 

Just last week, I went bought a couple of things, in a few bags and I got the chinese boy to help me carry the stuff to the car, which was parked two car parks away, no problems...... when I told the boss I wanted to make a paludarium, he even gave me a free CD to learn how to do it....

----------


## qngwn

Wow seems like great service. Perhaps some of us should be mystery shoppers and pop by to do a survey of their service.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Wow seems like great service. Perhaps some of us should be mystery shoppers and pop by to do a survey of their service.


IMHO, a regular customer that any LFS has and remember will always get better service & sometimes special offers. Rather then a once upon a blue moon customer that expects everything from items cheaper then other LFS and help to carry without being asked.

----------


## AQMS

> IMHO, a regular customer that any LFS has and remember will always get better service & sometimes special offers. Rather then a once upon a blue moon customer that expects everything from items cheaper then other LFS and help to carry without being asked.


I agree with felix, i have no problem when im there at KK.

----------


## hito7715

I visit that shop since im young, maybe u can look for the shop owner son.

----------


## hito7715

is there other fish shop around tampines???

----------


## AQMS

> is there other fish shop around tampines???


http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...3312-CRS-Haven
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...assic-Aquarium
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-Feng-Aquarium

----------


## qngwn

> is there other fish shop around tampines???


http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...Shop-Directory

----------


## hito7715

> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...3312-CRS-Haven
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...assic-Aquarium
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-Feng-Aquarium


Thank alot

----------

